# Hagen glo fixture shutting down



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Have a hagen 2x24 t5ho light fixtue that tuns on only a few seconds when I plug it in then tuns off. I bought this used but I had been using it for several months before this happened. Could it just be the bulb or its the ballast that has a problem?


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

While trying to limit the silly questions, does only one bulb come on then go out after a few seconds or do both come on then go out ?

That happens with my Hagen Glo Dual bulb 48 inch fixture if it only has one bulb in it or if one is burnt out. I think one of your bulbs is burnt out.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like the ballast. Mine did this for a while, then didn't do anything anymore.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I think one of the bulbs needs replacing at it only has a faint "glow". Will try buy a replacement and hopefully this resolves it and that I don't have a problem with the ballast.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Just an update. As it turned out, the problem was just the bulb and not the ballast.


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

Uncomplicated fixes are nice.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, that's great news. The ballast in those is a pain to replace.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Bobsidd said:


> Yes, that's great news. The ballast in those is a pain to replace.


I know. That was why I was worried because if it was the ballast, it would be expensive to replace.


----------

